# Sealing mylar bags



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Has anyone found a good way to seal them? 

I used my foodsaver sealer to put the first seal on them. It makes a thin line, and sometimes doesn't seal at all. I did double lines and I figure it will hold them closed while I iron them for a permanent seal. 

I've been told that it will destroy an iron to use it on the bags. I'm thinking of putting a strip of aluminum foil under and over the bag, or maybe a strip of wax paper on top, then apply the heat. Has anyone tried this? I have no idea how long it would take to seal, a minute, 30 seconds? I guess only experience will tell.

What has your results been with using an iron, or other method, to seal mylar bags? 

BTW, I checked and the commercial mylar bag sealer costs $400. I could buy a lot of irons for that kind of money!


----------



## mrsjez (Nov 4, 2010)

I use my flat iron (like a hair straightener) to seal them. It seems to have worked very well. It hasn't harmed my iron at all and I still use it on my hair  HTH!


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

I just looked at some bags sealed with an old Foodsaver. Seals are still fine. You didn't say how full the bags were, but I have found it is best to only fill around 3/4 full (maybe a little more).


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

What you need is a heat sealer if you're doing very many Mylar bags. Spend $30-80 on eBay or Amazon, there are several good deals. You will burn up your food saver in a heartbeat if you are sealing very many bags. If a hair straightener type iron works, great. My advise to buy a heat sealer would change if you are only sealing a few here and there.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

mypatriotsupply, Thanks for giving me the words "heat sealer". A search gave me a lot of options to look at. I think I found just the thing for sealing mylar bags. 

The reviews claim it's great for sealing bags up to 16" wide. Very good price compared to all the others I've found. This one is $49.95 (some not as good were over $100.) The only bad review this one got was by someone who bought it and then discovered it doesn't work in Europe. Here's a link to it: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007D2COW/ref=ox_ya_os_product I've started my savings jar so hope to get one in the near future. Hey, I'll put in on my mothers day list. Maybe one of the kids will gift it to me...


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I bought some of the zip lock top bags. My thought was the higher price would be offset by spending a bit less time. Will let you know how that really works out after the next co-op order is done. IIRC, read somewhere that using cloth between the mylar and iron works well. It might have been in Allen's book on storage.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

I bought a cheap iron at the local big-box store. It cost $15 dollars and has a no stick surface. I wrap the bag top over an old wooden closet pole, and run the iron across it. It hasn't ruined the iron yet, the bags are tightly sealed after one year, and it was a dirt-cheap solution.


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

mrsjez said:


> I use my flat iron (like a hair straightener) to seal them. It seems to have worked very well. It hasn't harmed my iron at all and I still use it on my hair  HTH!


Same here............I tried using my food saver at first and it didn't work at all. My flat iron on high setting did a wonderful job and I didn't have to try to lay the top of the bag over so I could seal them.


----------



## mypatriotsupply (Jan 21, 2009)

Spinner said:


> mypatriotsupply, Thanks for giving me the words "heat sealer". A search gave me a lot of options to look at. I think I found just the thing for sealing mylar bags.
> 
> The reviews claim it's great for sealing bags up to 16" wide. Very good price compared to all the others I've found. This one is $49.95 (some not as good were over $100.) The only bad review this one got was by someone who bought it and then discovered it doesn't work in Europe. Here's a link to it: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0007D2COW/ref=ox_ya_os_product I've started my savings jar so hope to get one in the near future. Hey, I'll put in on my mothers day list. Maybe one of the kids will gift it to me...



I own several, and the one you linked to is sitting about 10 feet away from me as we speak. Grizzly is a good model and their replacement fabric and heating elements are only like a buck a piece. But should come with several. They have them all the way down to four inches wide I believe.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

sewserious said:


> I bought a cheap iron at the local big-box store. It cost $15 dollars and has a no stick surface. I wrap the bag top over an old wooden closet pole, and run the iron across it. It hasn't ruined the iron yet, the bags are tightly sealed after one year, and it was a dirt-cheap solution.


Hubby got a bit irrate when he found his clothes piled up on the bed since I used the pole from his closet. Like u wrote it works great.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------

